# 1,099 horsepower Koenigsegg Agera R specs revealed



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

1,099 horsepower Koenigsegg Agera R specs revealed.



> *Swedish exotic supercar makers Koenigsegg revealed a range-topping marvel of engineering achievement in the Agera R, a supercar boasting as much as 1,099 horsepower depending on your fuel of choice.*


Drool! 

-- Tom


----------



## Paquadez (Jun 9, 2003)

And the point is, Tom?

The Rolls Royce Merlin in its first production incarnation developed 1,030 HP.

Various nutters have shoehorned them into cars: perhaps the most famous being the Englishman, John Dodd.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rolls-Royce_Merlin_alternative_uses

Building a "Bolide" around a surplus aircraft engine is nothing new: brave fools have been doing this since the 1920s: perhaps the most celebrated being Count Louis Zbrorowski and his famed Brooklands monster Chitty Chitty Bang Bang (The name later highjacked by Ian Flemming for his children's book: and Louis's derivation of the name being one of his favoured activities which involved energetic, er, "Exercise" with young ladies!).

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Louis_Zborowski

Cars like this new object from Sweden, for me, exemplify the old description of automobiles being replacements for a certain pert of male human anatomy.

And, perhaps worse, an obvious expression of obscene conspicuous consumption.

All too often, IMHO, those with the capital to indulge such fantasies, lack the primary skills to actually drive quickly, safely.

I've seen off many wealthy poseures in their expensive motors, simply 'cos whilst they can go fast, for a wee bit in a straight line, they cannot go round corners very well!


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

Paquadez said:


> I've seen off many wealthy poseures in their expensive motors, simply 'cos whilst they can go fast, for a wee bit in a straight line, they cannot go round corners very well!


While I do not have the funds to indulge in a Bugatti Veyron Super Sport, like at about $2.7M (the regular Veyron is "only" $1.7M) it has 1184 BHP (1200 metric HP), with the certified top speed of 267+ MPH (431 kph) making it the fastest road car in production, but it also can go around corners QUITE WELL. Seems it has a measured lateral force around 1.4G (that's "_eyes pop out of your head territory_").

I don't covet the Bugatti in my driveway, since I have my sights set on a much more family friendly Bentley Continental Supersports, and still have some neck snapping speed while still saving over 1.5 million dollars. 

(Now, if I had more money than I knew what to do with, perhaps I'd like to have the Veyron as my 2nd, or 3rd, or 4th car. )


----------



## Paquadez (Jun 9, 2003)

Having the capacity to go around corners very fast is a tad different from the driver having the skill!

A much better investment, perhaps is such as this:

http://www.historicracing.org.uk/racecars4sale/f1.html

Invest in a few Track Days........................

And frighten yourself to bits!

And invest the balance in a nice plane or a decent yacht.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Paquadez said:


> Having the capacity to go around corners very fast is a tad different from the driver having the skill!
> ......................................


Indeed.
Mostly opulent status seekers with wannabe egos.

An interesting web site to check out the fools that buy outrageously priced exotic supercars and don't know how to drive them is 
http://www.wreckedexotics.com/

My personal tastes go more to the Ariel Atom and KTM X-bow for motoring excitement........but I wouldn't pass up a red Corvette 

http://www.arielatom.com/
http://www.ktm-x-bow.com/

Ariel Atom.......no doors, no roof......no compromise.....:up:


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Paquadez said:


> Having the capacity to go around corners very fast is a tad different from the driver having the skill!


Yup. Case in point.






And mind you, I've the honda, and a buddy of mine has a souped up 600 HP mustang.  Been itching to get him out on track days just to show him that the faster car is always limited by the weaker driver. Maybe this will get him out there.


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

Top Gear (the Brit TV program) did multiple stories on both the Atom and the X-Bow. Both look like fun, but neither is very practical for a weekend trip, or even to take a second person up to the Rock Store.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

ChuckE said:


> Top Gear (the Brit TV program) did multiple stories on both the Atom and the X-Bow. Both look like fun, but neither is very practical for a weekend trip, or even to take a second person up to the Rock Store.


True.
But I suspect exotic cars in the class of a Bugatti or Koenigsegg are seldom used for practicality, either.

I was listening to Jay Leno's Garage when Jay commented on the price of a set of tires on a Bugatti Vyron........$40K.


----------



## Paquadez (Jun 9, 2003)

Well, try something such as this, then.

Has to be "Driven" though, as against aimed.

http://www.oldracingcar.co.uk/products/proteus-c-type-jaguar-1


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

$40K is just about what I paid for my last car, a 2005 MBz SL500. A fun car and comfortable too.


----------

